
Show HN: How to protest big social networks - spenvo
https://www.pledgetoprotest.com/social-networks
======
chatmasta
Passive protesting is not enough. I know it will never happen, but
hypothetically, I would love to see a DDOS app that lets consumers pick their
most hated companies and contribute their bandwidth toward an application-
layer DDOS attack tailored specifically against the chosen company target.
Like LOIC but mainstream, with the DDOS marketed as falling under free speech.

------
spenvo
People oftentimes say, in a defeatist tone, that it's impossible to protest a
monopolistic social network, because network effects make it impossible to
quit. I made this project to thoroughly put that notion to rest.

